
NSO Group Impersonated Facebook to Help Clients Hack Targets - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4p3w/nso-group-hack-fake-facebook-domain
======
billme
NSO is also offering software to governments to do contact tracing.

Product is called "Fleming" — though appear they took down the page for it.

